

How To Structure A Marketplace - kevinwdavid
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/19/how-to-structure-a-marketplace/

======
pytrin
The title is a bit misleading - it is more of a very basic explanation of how
marketplaces work. As someone who runs a marketplace, I don't agree with him
on most of his points about "liquidity" (and it's the first time I've seen
this term used in this context). 30-60% conversion is also unheard of, I'm
wondering if he's also using it differently than the normal meaning for the
word.

~~~
ntoshev
I think he means 30-60% of the items listed sell, not 30-60% of the visitors
sign up. Not sure how you count this when you expect repeated transactions -
perhaps for AirBnb it means properties are booked 30-60% of the time.
Liquidity is also about the sellers at the marketplace, not it's owners
successfully exiting.

I found the point about (de)centralization of different aspects of the
marketplace interesting, can you point me to more advanced resources about
marketplaces?

~~~
pytrin
Check out <http://platformed.info/> the author has some great articles about
marketplaces

